# On Board Sargent Charger on EHU



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

How often do you use the on board Sargent charger whilst on EHU?
Do you leave it on all the time and let it regulate itself?
OR
Do you monitor the charged state of your batteries and turn on when required?
Obviously the former means the fan kicks in more often due to overheating causing possible premature failure  
Cheers Gaz


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We leave ours on 24/7 if the solar panels aren't in operation.

You should be able to leave any MH internal charger on continuously, not much point in having it otherwise.

Ours is set to 13.80V, the solar panel controller is slightly less.

Peter


----------



## menis (Jul 9, 2010)

I leave it on all the time when on EHU - never heard a fan kick in yet !
Menis


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

On all the time here too.....and never heard a fan either!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Switch in on, leave it on, thats what its designed for (to the best of my limited knowledge. Perhaps the nice man from Sargent can give us the definitive answer??


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

On 24/7 never heard fan

DJM


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

My fan seems to be on all the time


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Some Sargent units have a fan, others do not.

( I think the EC225 / EC325 / EC328 Power Control Systems have a fan)

I have heard folks who have vans fitted with the fanned unit comment that they usually switch the unit off at night because of the noise of the fan, especially if it is fitted in an overhead locker :roll:

Our van is fitted with a unit that has no fan, EC400, and it is left on all the time when we have a hook up or at home on the drive :wink:

Mike

check out the Sargent website http://sargentshop.co.uk/


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Since fiting 2 x 80watt panels I not required to switch the EC 325 on, and yes our fan used to kick in


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My Sargent charger has a fan that runs constantly when the charger is on.

I have installed another charger ( from Lidl ) permanantly connected to the leisure batteries. I use this overnight although mostly am not on hookup unless in the cold season. I also leave this on when 'van on hookup stored at home.

Fans are thing that do / can 'go wrong' and the fan noise can be annoying depending where the charger is situated so my 'silent' charger is all good.

Harvey


----------



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

Information from Sargent support...

The EC225PSU charger can be left switched on for extended periods of time. However if you wish to turn off the charger an allow cooling that is entirely up to you.
There are two models of charger fitted inside an EC225 (if you look through the vent slots at the top of the EC225 you will see either a black charger unit or a silver charger unit inside). 
The black charger is an air cooled unit, however there is a thermal switch and fan in case of an overheating condition. The silver charger unit has a temperature controlled fan within in.


----------

